# Clamoroso Rai: Chiude L'Arena di Massimo Giletti



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2017)

Una decisione clamorosa da parte di *Rai 1*. Secondo quanto riportato da TvBlog, *L'Arena*, il programma di infotainment campione d'ascolti della domenica pomeriggio di Rai 1, *non tornerà in onda a settembre*. Al suo posto, verranno trasmesse delle fiction in replica o qualcos'altro, per poi fare spazio nella seconda parte del pomeriggio a Domenica In, che sarà condotto da Cristina Parodi e non più da Pippo Baudo e Chiara Francini, dopo il flop d'ascolti dell'edizione appena passata. 

Una decisione quella della chiusura de L'Arena dovuta al fatto che Massimo Giletti (che rimarrà in Rai e non passerà a Mediaset) dalla prossima stagione sarà il volto fisso del sabato sera di Rai 1. Il conduttore, come aveva annunciato nell'ultima puntata de L'Arena, aveva proprio lamentato il fatto di aver fatto pochi programmi in prima serata, nonostante il grande successo di ascolti.

In ogni caso, si tratta di indiscrezioni, in attesa della presentazione ufficiale dei palinsesti Rai, che avverrà il 28 giugno.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2017)

Se è vero, è un clamoroso autogol da parte della Rai. Ma poi, che senso ha mettere le fiction in replica? Mettete Domenica In a sto punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2017)

Godo. Programma becero e qualunquista.


----------



## juventino (23 Giugno 2017)

Ma veramente su questo forum c'è qualcuno che guarda Domenica In, L'Arena e sti programmi per vecchietti in generale?


----------



## Albijol (23 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma veramente su questo forum c'è qualcuno che guarda la tv



fixed


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2017)

Secondo Libero ed Il Giornale, Giletti è stato fatto fuori perchè non è di sinistra, in quanto sarà sostituito dalla Parodi moglie di Gori sindaco del PD. Voi ci credete? Mah.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo Libero ed Il Giornale, Giletti è stato fatto fuori perchè non è di sinistra, in quanto sarà sostituito dalla Parodi moglie di Gori sindaco del PD. Voi ci credete? Mah.



Non credo, altrimenti lo avrebbero silurato da tempo, poi definire Gori e il PD "di sinistra" mi sembra una forzatura  Ma in termini d'ascolto l'Arena come andava? Io seguo molto poco la tv, se non per film, serie e sport.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non credo, altrimenti lo avrebbero silurato da tempo, poi definire Gori e il PD "di sinistra" mi sembra una forzatura  Ma in termini d'ascolto l'Arena come andava? Io seguo molto poco la tv, se non per film, serie e sport.


Andava benissimo, ha sempre battuto la concorrenza di quella sciacalla della D'Urso (4 milioni di telespettatori ad ogni puntata) . Ma infatti è più una promozione per Giletti, che una mossa di "fastidio" nei suoi confronti. Che poi la Parodi sia "spinta" per motivi politici è innegabile, però per un presentatore è più prestigiosa la domenica pomeriggio od il sabato sera? Sicuramente la prima serata.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andava benissimo, ha sempre battuto la concorrenza di quella sciacalla della D'Urso (4 milioni di telespettatori ad ogni puntata) . Ma infatti è più una promozione per Giletti, che una mossa di "fastidio" nei suoi confronti. Che poi la Parodi sia "spinta" per motivi politici è innegabile, però per un presentatore è più prestigiosa la domenica pomeriggio od il sabato sera? Sicuramente la prima serata.



Allora si tratta di fatto di una promozione. La cosa strana è: se batti la D'Urso (per me motivo di merito, anche se non amo Giletti), perché togliere la trasmissione del tutto? Cioè, non è che cambi la conduzione, la levi proprio. Praticamente fai un favore a quella monnezza che presenta la D'Urso...non che l'Arena fosse chissà di quale livello da quel poco che vedevo, ma sempre molto meno monnezza era.


----------



## Love (24 Giugno 2017)

un programma ridicolo...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2017)

*Un articolo del Giornale, riporta che Giletti avrebbe saputo solo via internet della cancellazione del suo programma.*

*Secondo Affari Italiani, il conduttore è pronto a fare battaglia alla Rai, nonostante la "promozione" in prima serata.*


----------

